# اختبارات بلاط السيراميك



## en.wms (12 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الاعزاء ..

استفسر عن اختبارا ت بلاط السيراميك كاملة..

كذلك الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en.wms (12 مايو 2010)

:11:


----------



## en.wms (13 مايو 2010)

ارجو الرد


----------



## en.wms (13 مايو 2010)

ياجماعــــــــــــة انا محتاج جدا لهذا البحث


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 

يمكنك الدخول لهذا الموقع 
Digitalfire Test Procedure Database
وستجد غايتك انشاء الله ولو عندك اى استفسار انا جاهز للمعاونة 
فقط اتبع الرابط 
http://digitalfire.com/4sight/tests/ceramic_test_dry_strength_kgfcm2.html
والله الموفق


----------



## en.wms (14 مايو 2010)

فتاي 
*Properties of Ceramic Tile *
[FONT=Book Antiqua,Book Antiqua]©2008 Michael F. Byrne [/FONT]
[FONT=Book Antiqua,Book Antiqua]Ceramic tiles possess a wide range of properties, and certain tiles are better suited for some installations than others. Few tiles are suited for all types of installations; consequently, precise knowledge of the properties is essential for the consumer to achieve the desired and anticipated value of the tile. Because so many tile installations are built around or near water, and because porous materials can absorb moisture and harbor unwanted organisms, absorption is one of the most important properties, because, in wet-area applications, it can involve health and safety issues, and in exterior applications, it can initiate significant freeze/thaw damage. This is why ABSORPTION is #1 on my list, otherwise, the *******s of the list is in no particular order except that the first seven properties have useful ANSI Reference Tables that are easy to access and understand. [/FONT]
[FONT=Book Antiqua,Book Antiqua]Contractors should have a basic understanding of the first eight properties and their values, to avoid selling the wrong product. This group (not really of greater importance than the others) contains the key properties of most interest to consumers and end users: Does the tile absorb moisture? Will it show wear? Can the tile be stained? Damaged by frost or freezing conditions? Hurt by cleaning chemicals? Slippery? Slippery when wet? Will it be beautiful? [/FONT]​[FONT=Book Antiqua,Book Antiqua]The remaining properties do not have quick reference tables, and are not currently on the consumer inquiry list, but the ASTM tests and values are nevertheless essential for manufacturers, designers, and sellers, and all the tile tests are included in the list. Where a table does not exist, I have included comments or values related to the standard. Altogether, there are 20 properties for which ASTM tests or ANSI test methods already exist, with other properties remaining to be proposed in the future: The following information was developed using the new ANSI A137.1 standards (ANSI A137.1- 2008) [/FONT]


----------



## en.wms (14 مايو 2010)

Studies on the Physico-Chemical Properties of Ceramic Tiles Produced
from Locally Available Raw Materials
S. A. Jahan, S. Parveen*, S. Ahmed and M. Moniruz Zaman
_Institute of Glass and Ceramic Research and Testing (IGCRT), Bangladesh Council of_
_Scientific and Industrial Research (BCSIR), Dr. Quadrat-i-Khuda Road,_
_Dhanmondi, Dhaka - 1205, Bangladesh._
Abstract
Due to the increasing demand of cost-effective tiles in Bangladesh, using the locally
available raw materials five different batches of tiles have been prepared and their
physical properties (firing shrinkage, bending strength, water absorption, bulk density
etc.) as well as chemical properties were studied in order to evaluate the quality of
the products. The present investigation revealed that various properties of the produced
tiles are similar to those present in commercial tiles which are available in the
local market.​Key words: Tiles, Firing shrinkage, Bending strength, Water absorption, Bulk density


----------



## chemicaleng (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
الاختبارات التى تتم على بلاطات السيراميك ( انواع بلاط السيراميك كثيرة ومتنوعة من ناحية الاستخدام او اسلوب التصنيع ) هى مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الاختبارات ولكن اختبارات المنتج النهائى تختلف من نوع لاخر من ناحية نوعها ومن ناحية القياسات المثالية والاجهزة المستخدمة كثيرة ومتنوعة 
وعلى سبيل المثال فأن بلاطات الجدران للاستعمال المنزلى الداخلى يجرى لها الختبارات التالية : 
- اختبار قوة مقاومة الكسر 
- اختبار الامتصاصية على الساخن 
- اختبار مقاومة التأكل السطحى
- اختبار المسامية ( من ظهر البلاطة حتى لا تتشرب الماء ويتغير شكل الطلاء )
- اختبار قوة مقاومة السطح للتنغيز ( حتى لا تنكسر البلاطة بالدق عليها اثناء التركيب ) 
اما عن الابعاد والقياسات والاستوائية فيقوم ( غالبا ) جهاز الفرز بقياسها وتوجية كل بلاطة للنخب الناسب لها ويبقى اختلاف الالوان وتشوهات السطح يقوم عمال الفرز بتحديد درجتها وتوجيهها للنخب المناسب ( يوجد حاليا اجهزة لفرز السطح ولكن لم تنتشر بعد بالقدر الكافى ) 
وما اقصدة هو ان الموضوع كبير وارجوا ان تراجع المعلومات بالموقع الذى سبق ان اعطيتك عنوانة ولو عندك استفسار معين انا حاضر 
الله الموفق


----------



## abue tycer (16 مايو 2010)

*الفحوصات التالية حسب المواصفة القياسية السعودية*

قياس السمك.
الفحص البصري للمظهر.
النسبة المئوية لامتصاص الماء.
مقاومة التجزع.qمقاومة البرىمقاومة التبقع والحرف.
المقاومة الكيميائية.
الأبعاد والتفاوتات
qمقاومة الخدش.
معامل الكسر بالانحناء.
سعة احتواء الحوض.
سعة التصريف.
اختبار التسرب وسعة الاستيعاب.
اختبار التخلص من المواد الصلبة.
اختبار الصبغة ( ا لتخلص من الفضلات السائلة – تبديل الماء ).
سعة تفريغ صندوق الطرد.
معدل توزيع صندوق الطرد.​


----------

